# Question: Mounting foamboard on wall;



## Sebastian_Riel

Back: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The foam board is 3/16 inches thick. I don't want to matt it. Anyone have experience or any idea's. I of course don't want to puncture the foam board.


----------



## amolitor

Liquid nails?

If you don't want to use some sort of adhesive, which will be pretty much permanent, I think you're going to need to frame it, or something close to framing it.

You could mount two mouldings horizontally on the wall, the right distance apart, and of suitable shapes to make a little "shelf" on the bottom and an opposing upside-down shelf above, and then slip the thing in from the side. Essentially building the top and the bottom of a frame, and affixing that to the wall. I am dubious that this would result in anything good long term, though, I think the foam board would eventually sag out. You'll want to support the sides as well, so now you're building a frame anyways.

So, just fabricate or have fabricated a frame, put it into the frame, and hang the frame on the wall!


----------



## tirediron

Bond the foamcore to a pice of 1/4" plywood or MDF and either mount convential hangers on the back, or, if you want it flat to the wall, route a slot into the wood.


----------



## Designer

Sebastian_Riel said:


> The foam board is 3/16 inches thick. I don't want to matt it. Anyone have experience or any idea's. I of course don't want to puncture the foam board.



There is a product that consists of self-adhesive picture hangers. Alternatively, you could find self-adhesive eyes through which to thread a string for hanging like a framed picture. 

However, the biggest problem with unframed foamcore is that they do warp over time. The wooden mouldings idea above might prevent most of the warping.

(edit) The plywood idea also above would prevent warping as well.  It would add some weight and thickness, but it wouldn't warp.


----------



## Tuffythepug

I recently had a photo enlarged to 24 x 36 and mounted on foamcore.    I attached it to my office wall with something called "command" strips.  They are designed for hanging posters.   attach to back of foamcore at corners and spaced evenly  along the long edges press against wall.  It holds real well and is removable if you lift one edge and pull down on the strip.   leaves no mark on the wall either.   I got them at "Michaels" hobby and craft store.  The also did the foamcore mounting.


----------



## KmH

They make hangers for foam board, but some are intended for thicker than 3/16. Amazon.com: foam board hangers

3/16 thick foam board is intended to be framed, because it will warp. How long it takes to warp, and how much it does warp depends on how often the humidity cycles in the environment where it hangs.

Also the life of the print will be significantly shortened because of the chemicals in the adhesive used to mount the print on the foam board. Plus, the foam board will absorb acids from the atmosphere over time. By not being framed, the foam board will absorb atmospheric acids quicker than if framed.


----------



## 4meandthem

Z-clips attached with foam tape or command strips. The foam will be about 1/4 off the wall and easily lifted/removed so you can deal with the tape/strips. Use them in all four corners and it won't tilt.


----------



## MLeeK

3M stick tabs


----------



## Sebastian_Riel

Thanks a lot guys; your feed back in invaluable.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Beautiful pic there


----------



## MK3Brent

signature on a print you're hanging in your house...


To answer your question though:

They make little hangers that will work just fine


----------



## Tuffythepug

MK3Brent said:


> signature on a print you're hanging in your house...
> 
> 
> To answer your question though:
> 
> They make little hangers that will work just fine




Yup.  that's what I used on a 24x36 foamcore-mounted print.  Works great.   (The strips on the left)


----------



## Sebastian_Riel

MK3Brent said:


> signature on a print you're hanging in your house...   To answer your question though:  They make little hangers that will work just fine


  I sold them...


----------

